
YC News Unavailable... - gibsonf1
I've been getting increasing loss of news yc availability in the last few days.  Is it just me, or is the server getting overloaded?  (This was espeically a bummer as I was filling out the YC application)
======
pg
Mzscheme is core dumping. We may have discovered some new bug. Rtm is
investigating.

~~~
shadowplay
This seems to be a recurring theme with Lisp implementations. Reddit switched
from CMUCL to Python (threading); Vendetta Online switched from SBCL to Erlang
(GC/memory leaks). Other people have hit major snags e.g. with Haskell/GHC
runtime bugs (Wager Labs; switched to Erlang). Use a massively complex
runtime, hit bugs that can't be fixed (in a start-up timeframe, anyhow)?

~~~
Kaizyn
If more people used LISP runtime systems, then the bugs would be found more
readily. Thus leading to fewer defections from LISP to Blubs.

~~~
shadowplay
Not necessarily -- some organizations would patch it themselves in a private
branch just to maintain an edge, assuming they have the expertise in-house.
I've done this before with GPLed libraries. That's assuming you can even track
down the problem -- Vendetta Online couldn't pin it down well enough to submit
a coherent bug report (in fairness, SBCL is a monstrosity; just as a
comparison, how many Rails developers could track down CRuby bugs?).

I wouldn't call Erlang and Python Blubs.

~~~
dfranke
> how many Rails developers could track down CRuby bugs?

Probably a lot of them, if they tried. Because Ruby is so poorly specified, I
frequently read the interpreter source code to figure out how things are
supposed to behave. CRuby is really well-written in some ways and really
poorly-written in others. It's poorly written in the sense that it's a
painfully slow line-by-line interpreter. It's well written in the sense that
the code is very clean and well-organized: I can usually find answers in the
source faster than I can find answers in the pick-axe book.

~~~
shadowplay
My impression is most Rails developers are not C programmers.

------
johnrob
Time to rewrite the site in Blub?

~~~
henning
Paul Graham is so good, Arc is Blub for him.

Paul Graham is so good, he _does_ just simply walk into Mordor. And then he
checks into a hotel.

~~~
Xichekolas
Paul Graham is so good, the parenthesis match themselves.

Paul Graham is so good, it's hard to defun him.

~~~
ptn
Paul Graham is so good, his keyboard only has three keys: 0, 1 and Return. No
Backspace, because he doesn't make mistakes.

~~~
eru
Anything but the Church Numerals is below him.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Church_numeral>

~~~
gensym
Paul Graham can derive S from K

------
jsjenkins168
Not just you, I've had it too over the last day or so.

Strangely, response time is still very good, so don't think it is due to
server load..

~~~
german
I've been having the same problems with news.ycombinator.com, but
ycombinator.com loads everytime.

~~~
Zak
ycombinator.com has address 65.181.149.201 news.ycombinator.com has address
67.15.104.17

------
brianmckenzie
I had some trouble getting on earlier today, but this is the first time I've
noticed anything.

------
drm237
Yeah, here also. Hopefully it's not a load/scaling issue. It would be
interesting to know more about the platform and hosting configuration.

It's interesting the server responds to pings, but the webserver seems to be
shot when it's down.

~~~
Zak
PG has mentioned before that it's a custom web server written in Arc. It's not
unusual for web server software to go down while the host machine keeps
working - especially when it's experimental software written in an unfinished
programming language.

------
nextmoveone
Nope, it's been working for me!

------
Mistone
yep, count me in, very annoying indeed.

------
run4yourlives
DNS issues for sure folks.

~~~
jsjenkins168
DNS shouldn't cause intermittent on/off issues though, since hostname mappings
are cached..

